# Welches Mousepad sollte ich kaufen?



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community!
Ich suche ein Gaming Mousepad. Der Preis sollte nicht all zu hoch sein.
Habe bis jetzt zwei Stück gefunden. 

ROCCAT ROC-13-053 - Taito Mini-Size 3mm - Shiny Black Gaming Mousepad Mauspads online kaufen bei Media Markt

SPEEDLINK BK REPUTE GAMING MOUSEPAD S BLACK SL 6254 Mauspads online kaufen bei Media Markt

->Welches von den zweien würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?

Die jeweiligen Mousepads gibt es noch in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe das ROCCAT so oder ziemlich aehnlich, da gleitet die Maus fast ohne Wiederstand drueber, was ich persoenlich sehr angenehm finde. Ist aus meiner Sicht empfehlenswert. Ich habe auch ca. die Groesse aus dem Link. Man kommt auf alle Fealle nicht an die Raender oder so, was auch sehr praktisch ist im Vergleich zu kleineren Ausfuehrungen.

Zu dem anderen kann ich nichts sagen, sorry


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Dieses Mousepad gibt es auch noch in der Größe 400 x 320 mm. Ist aber eher schon etwas zu groß oder? 
Und wie sieht es mit der Abnutzung aus?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

So gross ist meins glaub ich nicht, ich kann aber grade auch nicht nachmessen  Die andere Version muesste aber locker reichen, es sei denn du hast die Mausempfindlichkeit extrem niedrig 
Ich zocke nicht mehr soo viel, sieht aber sehr gut aus, eigentlich kann ich keine Abnutzungsspuren feststellen, ausser an einer Ecke, wo es an einer Metallschiene reibt


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Also würde die Größe 265 x 210 mm deines Achtens nach reichen? 
Hast du sonst noch irgend welche Hinweise etc. für mich?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann grade nicht messen und hab mir eben mal ein Papier mit der kleineren Groesse hingelegt  Vll hab ich doch ne Nummer groesser, aber bestimmt nicht 400x320... Wie gesagt, ich hab ja ein aehnliches, nicht genau das gleiche.
Es kommt drauf an, was hast du denn im Moment? An sich reicht auch das kleinere, kommt ja wie gesagt auf die eigenen Eistellungen und vorlieben an und ist ja manchmal auch eine Platzfrage.

Ansonsten hab ich auch nicht so hohe Ansprueche ausser den Wiederstand. Vll hat ja jemand anders noch gute Empfehlungen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Wegen der Größe würd ich einfach mal mit Deiner Maus testen, wieviel Platz du denn brauchst. Ich selber zB hab die Maus in Spielen so eingestellt, dass ich den Mauszeiger komplett einmal über den Monitor wandern lassen kann nur mit einer Bewegung aus dem Handgelenk, d.h. ich hab an sich nur nen Aktionsradius von vielleicht 2 Mausbreiten  

Und wenn man mal irgendwie mehr "scrollen" muss oder bei nem Shooter sich noch weiter drehen muss, nehm ich die Maus kurz hoch und setze sie um - auch da vergrößert sich der nötige Raum nicht. Lass es vlt 12-15cm in der Breite und 20cm in der Höhe sein. 265x210mm sollte also an sich locker reichen. Es gibt aber manche Spieler, die statt auf/absetzen die Maus gerne weiter bewegen wollen - allerdings das dann auch eher seitlich, und das Pad ist ja 265mm BREIT, das würde mich wundern, wenn man da wirklich mehr braucht. 

Ich selber hab dieses Pad und bin damit sehr zufrieden Sharkoon Fireglider Gaming Mat Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und weil es mir sogar ZU breit ist, hab ich es hochkant neben der Tastatur


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

@JoghurtWaldfruechte
Habe zur Zeit ein sehr einfaches. Hatte ich mal als Werbegeschenk bekommen. Ist so die Größe von einem ganz normalen Pad.
Wenn ich das mit 265 nehmen würde wäre es so knapp 3 cm größer. 

@Herbboy
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Also würdest du mir das von Roccat empfehlen? 
Ja ich denke auch das diese Größe reicht. 
Wie ist die Oberfläche von deinem Mauspad? 
Gibt es irgend welche Abnutzungen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich merke bisher keine Abnutzungen, ich spiel aber auch nicht 5Std am Tag oder so   SOLLTE es mal da, wo mein Handgelenk immer scheuert, abnutzen, könnte ich es einfach was hoch/runterschieben und hätte wieder einen un-abgenutzten Bereich. Und ich sag mal so: wenn man jetzt so 10€ ausgibt wäre es ja kein Beinbruch, wenn das doch nach 2 Jahren langsam abnutzen sollte. Dann hätte man es sicher mehrere Hundert Stunden genutzt.

Das Roccat: siehe hier http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B006MO94PK  die negativen Meinungen handeln wohl von fiesem Gummigeruch - keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich so ist, oder ob die Käufer vlt auf nachgemachte Fälschungen reingefallen sind...? Das Speedlink kommt da jedenfalls deutlich besser weg Speedlink SL-6254-BK Repute-S Gaming Mauspad schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Vergleich.
Also würdest du mir das Speedlink eher empfehlen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ROCCAT riecht schon etwas, wenn man sich das direkt unter der Nase langreibt  Sonst eher nicht


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Habe hier mal ein Unboxing Video zum Roccat
Unboxing Roccat Taito | Gaming Mauspad - YouTube

Und eins vom Speedlink (auf Englisch)
Speedlink Repute Gaming Mouse Mat Review | ITS SOFT, ITS HARD, ITS GOOD - YouTube

Machen eigentlich alle beide einen guten Eindruck..


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

So richtig nennenswerte Unterschiede wird es da sicher auch gar nicht geben. Nur selten ist mal ein Pad vlt für bestimmte Mäuse völlig ungeeignet, weil die Maus mit dem "Muster" nicht zurechkommt oder so


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich dieses Problem schon!  

Ich denke damit ich mir das Roccat 265 x 210 holen. 
Werde mich dann aber morgen im Laden letzt endlich entscheiden


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

MF2609 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich dieses Problem schon!


 mag sein, aber wenn das wirklich ein genereller "Serien-Fehler" des Pads ist, würden sich ja viele User beschweren   und das ist ja bei beiden Pads wohl nicht der Fall. Aber selbst das beste Pad KANN ausgerechnet mit der Maus, die man nutzt, vlt "versagen" - das kann niemand ausschließen...


----------



## MF2609 (28. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt...
Naja danke für Deine bzw. eure Hilfe!


----------



## MF2609 (29. Oktober 2013)

Kleine Info:

Habe mir heute das Speedlink Rebute 320 x 270 mm gekauft. Genau die richtige Größe. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Mauspad.
Habe das Roccat nicht genommen weil sie es nur in der Größe 400 x ... mm hatten. Fand ich doch etwas zu groß.
Und am Rande das Roccat gibt es auch in der Größe "King". Das bedeutet 455 x ... mm. Etwas sehr groß ^^


----------

